

PuzzleScript - babuskov
http://www.puzzlescript.net/editor.html?hack=7c68f433e31a7cafbcce

======
to3m
The PuzzleScript gallery is very much worth a look:
[http://puzzlescriptgallery.tumblr.com/](http://puzzlescriptgallery.tumblr.com/)

Alan Hazelden's page is especially good:
[http://www.draknek.org/games/puzzlescript/](http://www.draknek.org/games/puzzlescript/)

~~~
alundy
I also recommend Alan Hazelden's Mirror Isles:
[http://www.draknek.org/games/puzzlescript/mirrors.php](http://www.draknek.org/games/puzzlescript/mirrors.php)

------
umanwizard
Let me take this opportunity to recommend the best PuzzleScript game: Heroes
of Sokoban.

[http://www.puzzlescript.net/play.html?p=6860122](http://www.puzzlescript.net/play.html?p=6860122)

(Full disclosure: made by a friend of mine.)

~~~
john_butts
Seconded wholeheartedly, from a non-friend.

------
brenfrow
So... how do I get past the second gem?

~~~
FreeFull
Three gems of the same kind in a straight line will destroy each other.

------
KamBha
Reminds me of Paganitzu
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paganitzu](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paganitzu))

------
neil_s
Wow I've been obsessing over Call of the Jewels for an hour now! Always
awesome when a game without insane graphics can do that.

------
Brianmanden
Neat little game.

I played some Sokoban back in the day. This game reminded me of that :)

------
humanarity
Wow that's kind of cool. :)

